# Anybody still use Natural Balance?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think we lost a lot of NB users when they had those recalls this past summer. I stuck with it--tried a few others but, even after weeks of trial, Ollie didn't do well on other foods. SO...we still use NB duck and potato. They just came out with a small bites version that FINALLY made it to the stores in NH (where I shop). Talk about small, lol. They are SO small--they are the size of the emoticon smiley face here on sm, lol. But I like them better than the giant kibbles, and I think Ollie does, too.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pam, mine still eat the NB duck and potatoe - since Annie's come along Sophie is scarfing it up much to my delight. I will have to look for the small kibbles next time I run out. I've been very happy with the NB.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey wouldn't eat NB - I think because of the size. I'll have to check & see if our Petco has the small kibble.  I need to find her a new food!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

We still use NB Duck & Potato b/c of Matrix's allergies...I didn't know they had a bite size version...I should check it out...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We still use Natural Balance formulas. I just received an email from them and they are reintroducing the venison formula! That is V'doggie's favorite. All formulas are available in the small bite size.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I just switched Josie back to Natural Balance Duck and Potato because the store that sells the Nature's Variety that she was eating is too far from my house to be convenient. Petco is about four blocks away, so it's so handy to stop in and pick up food for Josie. She really loves the Natural Balance and her tearing has lessened too! I'll have to see if they start carrying the small bites and try it, although I do think Josie likes her "cookie crisp."

Josie says: My mommy loves me soooo much, she gives me cookies for breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## hmc (Oct 22, 2007)

We are on NB. Tried Royal Canin. He loves it but he grows too fast. Tried Canidae. He doesn't like it.

I am mixing Duck & potato and Sweet potato & fish for him.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> We are on NB. Tried Royal Canin. He loves it but he grows too fast. Tried Canidae. He doesn't like it.
> 
> I am mixing Duck & potato and Sweet potato & fish for him.[/B]



Is your dog a puppy?


----------



## hmc (Oct 22, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472176
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. He is already 6 lbs at 5 months.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472183
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to consult your vet. My understanding is that weight gain in pups is a good thing. You don't want to restrict his diet because he still is growing. If he did well on Royal Canin, then you should ask your vet about keeping him on that formula.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm thinking about switching Belinha to NB. She is on Nutro, which I think is causing her to tear stain too much.


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

I use NB Potatoes and duck formula small bite kibble for Cora, mixed with two spoons of the canned NB or Merrick. I saw that a lot of users on this forum were happy with NB and decided to start Cora on it. She's been doing great with it And from what I understand, i do believe the company tested the potato and duck formula while the rest of the recalls were going and found it to be safe. However when using merrick canned food, Cora does seem to gobble up her kibble faster. (merrick canned does look better then NB canned.)


----------

